# Pesto Appetizer?



## lyndalou (May 30, 2008)

I have been asked to bring an appetizer to a friend's home for a small dinner party tomorrow night(Saturday). I have a very busy day scheduled and wonder if anyone can come up with something I can make with some homemade basil pesto that I have in the freezer. Any suggestions will be appreciated.
Lyndalou


----------



## kadesma (May 30, 2008)

lyndalou said:


> I have been asked to bring an appetizer to a friend's home for a small dinner party tomorrow night(Saturday). I have a very busy day scheduled and wonder if anyone can come up with something I can make with some homemade basil pesto that I have in the freezer. Any suggestions will be appreciated.
> Lyndalou


Lynda,
I like to take large shell pasta, cook  then put some pesto in it, then top with finley chopped tomato and parsley and then top it all with some fresh grated parmesan...You can also slice roma's or take cherry tomatoes, hollow them fill with pesto and then top with parmesan pesto and tomato is always put together at our home..
kadesma


----------



## plumies (May 30, 2008)

I used to love to toast sliced bagettes just a bit and dip them into pesto sauce.  It's very simple but very good.  You can also add a thin slice of tomato on the bagette and then top with pesto sauce.


----------



## suziquzie (May 30, 2008)

plop a round of brie in a sheet of puff pastry rolled out to be larger than the brie. 
spread with a good layer of pesto, twist the top to look like a flower (or attempt to, mine look like dead flowers) and bake til golden brown. 
brie en croute.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 30, 2008)

I've been making these all week from last year's frozen pesto: Take a French baguette and slice it on the bias about 1/2-inch thick; put in a 350-degree oven and toast lightly. Spread with pesto and top with chopped roma tomatoes and finely shredded Parmesan cheese (the imported stuff if you can get it). These go fast 

Edited to add: You can also rub the toasted bread with garlic cut in half, to add more flavor.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2008)

Cut a sheet of puff pastry in half and roll it out a little to make it bigger.  Spreadthe pesto onto it leaving a 3/4 inch uncovered along one edge.  Add a layer of prosciutto, some grated parm.  Brush the esposed edge with a beaten egg and roll it up like a jelly roll sealing the exposed edge to the roll.

Wrap in plastic wrap and chill for at least 2 hours.  Remove from the plastic and slice half inch slices and bake on a parchment lined cookie sheet in a 375 F oven for 20 minutes or until golden brown and delicious.


----------



## *amy* (May 30, 2008)

Halve & boil some small red potatoes till fork tender. Let them cool. Hollow out the centers (leaving some potato inside), fill w a few tbls of pesto & top w a shrimp. Or you could make a Torte, adding in a layer of sun-dried tomatoes, roasted garlic to the cream cheese, & topping with toasted pine nuts like so...

provolone-pesto-torte-appetizer.html


----------



## pdswife (May 30, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Cut a sheet of puff pastry in half and roll it out a little to make it bigger. Spreadthe pesto onto it leaving a 3/4 inch uncovered along one edge. Add a layer of prosciutto, some grated parm. Brush the esposed edge with a beaten egg and roll it up like a jelly roll sealing the exposed edge to the roll.
> 
> Wrap in plastic wrap and chill for at least 2 hours. Remove from the plastic and slice half inch slices and bake on a parchment lined cookie sheet in a 375 F oven for 20 minutes or until golden brown and delicious.


 

oh... just think of all the flavors you could come up for with this idea!  Yummmy!


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2008)

The original version of this recipe called for basil leaves and gruyere so the pesto and parm was an easy sub.  

You're right.  All kinds of combos are possible.


----------



## kadesma (May 30, 2008)

Great idea Andy..it'd on the list of to do here..
kades


----------



## SierraCook (May 30, 2008)

The law enforcement officer that I work with made this recipe and gave it to me.  I think I just might be what you are looking for.

Pesto Cheesecake

1 package fresh basil, about 1/2 cup
1/3 cup pine nuts
2 cloves garlic
1/3 cup olive oil
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese -- grated
1 tablespoon butter
1/4 cup dry bread crumbs
2 tablespoons Parmesan cheese -- grated
2-8 oz. packages cream cheese
1 cup ricotta cheese
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese -- grated
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon cayenne
3 large eggs
1/4 cup pine nuts

For Pesto: Finely chop first three ingredients in processor. With motor still running pour olive oil slowly down feed tube, process until well incorporated. Add 1/2 cup grated Parmesan and blend well. (If desired use 1/2 cup commercial pesto sauce.)

For Cheesecake: Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Rub butter over bottom and sides of 9-inch springform pan. Mix breadcrumbs with 2 tablespoons Parmesan and coat pan with the crumb mixture. Using an electric mixer beat cream cheese, ricotta, Parmesan, salt and cayenne in a large bowl until light. Add eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition. Transfer half of mixture to medium bowl. Mix pesto mixture into remaining half. Pour pesto mixture into prepared pan; smooth top. Carefully spoon plain mixture over; gently smooth top. Sprinkle with 1/4 cup pine nuts and bake until center no longer moves when pan is shaken, about 45 minutes. Transfer to rack and cool completely. Cover tightly with plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 30, 2008)

It's one of my favorites and it's very easy.

Cut a baguette and bake the slices with a little drizzled olive oil.

Get some plain goat cheese (chevre) and some roasted red peppers and slice the peppers in thin julienne strips.

People can assemble themselves.  Slather the baguette with some goat cheese, then the pesto, then top it with a couple strips of red pepper.

Easy and no fuss except for baking/grilling the baguette slices.


----------

